# ERIK HARTMANN FTW



## erikhartmann ftw (Aug 22, 2008)

ERIK HARTMANN IS AND ALWAYS WILL BE TEH RAPEAAAAAAAAGE OF TEH SKIEEEES... TRUE??????????


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 22, 2008)

The day this thread gets stickied is the day I resign from my post as Minister of Whoopass....

And for the record, Heinz Baer had it all over Hartmann....


----------



## Njaco (Aug 22, 2008)

Hes posted this all over the board.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 22, 2008)

I deleted all of his other threads.... I PM'd him about it... One more time and he's gone..


----------



## KrazyKraut (Aug 22, 2008)

Also his name is Erich...


----------



## ccheese (Aug 22, 2008)

lesofprimus said:


> I deleted all of his other threads.... I PM'd him about it... *One more time and he's gone*..



I just deleted one in World War II Events !!

Why Wait ????

Charles


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 22, 2008)

Fruitcake!


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 22, 2008)

I think someone needs some potty training.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 22, 2008)

Someone has a distinct lack of brain cells.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 22, 2008)

.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 22, 2008)

Speaking of Erich Hartmann though, I will be visiting his grave site next Saturday. I will not be able to post any pics until I get back from vacation though.

Sorry I just though I would post something relevent in this stupid thread...


----------



## ccheese (Aug 22, 2008)

We need *something *positive in this thread. I would have banned
his butt, but it's Dan's to do if it needs to be done.

Charles


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 22, 2008)

How about his new avatar


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 22, 2008)

I like it. 

My guess is he will be a one post wonder.


----------



## erikhartmann ftw (Aug 22, 2008)

negative my friend.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 22, 2008)

erikhartmann ftw said:


> negative my friend.



God, a friggin genius!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 22, 2008)

This raises a ? or three.....


----------



## Njaco (Aug 22, 2008)

I'd like to know how he got his own brain scan as an avatar?

Chris, looking forward to the pics.


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 22, 2008)

Well, glad to see your sticking it out. Believe me, we have people that have been razzed worse than you and are still here.

Hope you stay, just think your posts through a bit better.


----------



## SoD Stitch (Aug 23, 2008)

erikhartmann ftw said:


> negative my friend.



Wow! He made it to two!


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Aug 23, 2008)

lets see if lightning can strike again and he make it to three


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 23, 2008)

erikhartmann ftw said:


> negative my friend.









That is how I will answer your posts from now on, until I see something of contribution.

Also if you were going to start a thread about the great Erich Hartmann (even though as Dan pointed out, he was not the best pilot), you should have done some research first and atleast spelled his name right.


----------



## erikhartmann ftw (Aug 23, 2008)

ScOoTeR1992 said:


> lets see if lightning can strike again and he make it to three



BOOYAH







EDIT: btw scooter, what part of aus u from?


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 23, 2008)

Ive had enough of this crap... Banned.......


----------



## Njaco (Aug 23, 2008)

Man, I was waiting for that. He was more brutal than a spambot.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 23, 2008)

Dan takes careful aim and......


----------



## Heinz (Aug 23, 2008)

Scary thing is people like him can breed.


----------



## ccheese (Aug 23, 2008)

I was waiting, patiently, for Dan to get enough of him. Dan let him have his
rope and he hanged himself. FYI, "hung" is not proper in this instance.

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 23, 2008)

Hung, drawn and quartered is almost there though but not quite, bet he would of liked a taste of the thumb screws


----------



## ezza61 (Aug 23, 2008)

Thorlifter said:


> I like it.
> 
> My guess is he will be a one post wonder.



bozz...whos the idiot now?


----------



## ccheese (Aug 23, 2008)

I suspect ezza61 and erikhartmann ftw are the same person. Both logged in
from the ISP bigpond.net.au. None of the mods will stand by and see a
senior member of this forum insulted. I gave ezza61 a three day ban. If he
comes back... and if he behaves himself, he can stay. Otherwise the ban is
permanent.


edit: I just noticed ezza61 was recommended by erikhartmann ftw. I just
made the ban permanent ! 

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 23, 2008)

Bye bye douchebag.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 23, 2008)

I knew he would try that. He seemed the type to have a shallow life.


----------



## SoD Stitch (Aug 23, 2008)

ezza61 said:


> bozz...whos the idiot now?



Heinz, you're right! They DO breed!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 24, 2008)

Wanker....


----------



## wilbur1 (Aug 24, 2008)

What a jackass


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 24, 2008)

(extremely foul language)


----------



## Heinz (Aug 24, 2008)

From an Australian domain as well, the shame. 

Probably Tasmanian


----------



## SoD Stitch (Aug 24, 2008)

Heinz said:


> From an Australian domain as well, the shame.
> 
> Probably Tasmanian



. . . . . or Zealander.


----------



## Heinz (Aug 25, 2008)

Nah he would have mentioned sheep at least once


----------



## Njaco (Aug 25, 2008)




----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 25, 2008)

Heinz said:


> Nah he would have mentioned sheep at least once



Good Point..


----------



## ccheese (Aug 25, 2008)

There is just one thing all the Mods will not stand for and that is for a senior
member of this forum to be insulted. The member in question did nothing to
warrant what he was called. I suspect the 'wanker' will be back under
another name. We'll deal with him at that time.

Charles


----------



## Heinz (Aug 25, 2008)

Good work Charles, nice to know the power is in your hands.


----------



## rochie (Aug 25, 2008)

Heinz said:


> Nah he would have mentioned sheep at least once


----------



## Messy1 (Aug 25, 2008)

It is awfully nice of him to offer us all a daily affirmation that we are smarter than a lot of people on this earth!


----------



## Njaco (Aug 25, 2008)

Well said!


----------



## wilbur1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Heinz said:


> Good work Charles, nice to know the power is in your hands.



Thats kinda scary


----------



## 109ROAMING (Aug 26, 2008)

> Originally Posted by *Heinz *
> Nah he would have mentioned sheep at least once



our Lamb is quite the award winning Thank you very much



just kidding round Heinz I know you wish you lived here


----------



## Heinz (Aug 26, 2008)

Seriously like to go over to New Zealand, beautiful looking country.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Aug 26, 2008)

Weird you say this Heinz only last week my mum said how she wants all of us to move to Aus!

Couldn't decide where in Aus though

Down south is very nice , I live half way down the south island in the second largest city of NZ , Christchurch
According to my accounting teacher we have the highest rate of millionaires per capita in the world, What ever that means

Don't know about up north though , Only been up there a couple of times

Seems alot of Kiwis are heading over your country, Do you notice?


----------



## Heinz (Aug 26, 2008)

Yeah actually a few in our family.

Where I live down south in Melbourne is a great place for music and art. Also weather is fairly close to what you guys over the Tasman. 

Higher up you go North the more humid it gets.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 27, 2008)

I thought all u Assies and Kiwis were of the same ilk....

Descendants of Convicts...


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 27, 2008)

Well put Dan...!


----------



## Clave (Aug 27, 2008)

I missed the excitement - oh well, I'll just have to try and contain my disappointment...


----------



## 109ROAMING (Aug 27, 2008)

> Originally posted by *Lucky13*
> Well put Dan...!



Thanks Man I try

JetPhotos.Net Photo » ZK-KIS Private TRI-Tech KIS TR-1 by Doug Burrell

Think you guys'l find this funny


----------



## Heinz (Aug 27, 2008)

lesofprimus said:


> I thought all u Assies and Kiwis were of the same ilk....
> 
> Descendants of Convicts...


----------

